# Cheap and Easy Industrial Themed Lights



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I needed some cheap lights asap for our generator room in the haunt and didn't want to spend any real money on them. This is what I came up with:










The bowls are from the dollar store 3 packs.
The lids are from Great Stuff cans.
The elbow and 8" pipe are PVC I had in the garage.
and the LEDs are GhostLight Micro Ambers I got from Halloween FX Props


All you need to do is drill a hole the size of a nickel in the bottom of the bowl to run the barrel plug on the light through. Then add one small screw hole in the front of the bowl to mount the light. (I painted the inside of the bowl first) 
Trace the elbow piece on the Great Stuff caps and dremmel out. Add a small notch to that hole to run your wire through. 
Glue it all together as pictured and zip tie your wire to the 8" PVC piece.
Mask off the light and connector end as needed and paint. I did black primer with a dusting of platinum and then used Iron B rust paint from Sculpt Nouveau, but any rusting technique will work.
Once it drys you are ready to plug and play.
You can mount these really easy to walls by buying PVC flanges from the hardware store.

The fixture cost about $1.50 to make and the GhostLight Micro Ambers were $8.95. These are really quick to build and took about an hour for both. Here are some of the finished pictures from this morning after the rust had kicked in overnight.




























Hope this comes in handy for some people! :jol:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! Great idea and you make it look so simple. I'll have to keep this technique in back pocket for old industrial lights.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Brilliant MadCity!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look really good, and you can't beat that price


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Those came out really nice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job, colors and textures are spot on. For props like that it's all in the shapes. It doesnt matter what it really is, just so it looks good. Great out of the box thinking.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is an awesome transformation. I like 'em. Nice job!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'll post any other small projects I am doing for our haunt with how-to's as them come up!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing your work


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## RichR (Jul 6, 2015)

Very nicely done!


----------

